# اللهجة الكويتية:أرگع/ أرقع



## Autumnwhispers

مرحبا
.في الكثير من المسلسلات الكويتية أسمع يقولون كلمة أرقع أو تترقعين و يترقع .. فمثلاَ في مسلسل لقيت روحي  في الدقيقة 11:27 من الحلقة الثامنة يقول أحمد: تعبت و آنا ارقع له
شكراَ


----------



## WadiH

مرحبا
الترقيع يعني خياطة رقعة من القماش لتغطية الشقوق أو الثقوب في الملابس. التعبير كناية عن اختلاق الأعذار عن الأخطاء.


----------



## Autumnwhispers

Wadi Hanifa said:


> مرحبا
> الترقيع يعني خياطة رقعة من القماش لتغطية الشقوق أو الثقوب في الملابس. التعبير كناية عن اختلاق الأعذار عن الأخطاء.


شكراَ


----------

